# Service Stabilitrak/Traction Control w/ ABS code C056D-00 PLEASE HELP!!



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

Any suggestions from anyone would be helpful.....I have also took fusebox apart and looked for any bent pins or wires and added extra ground from battery to firewall


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Probably should search a bit before stripping your car apart.

Your Cruze needs its negative battery cable replaced...it will be under warranty as coverage was extended.
Your various warning lamps are being illuminated because the cable was improperly crimped at the battery terminal and is causing resistance.

There was a warranty extension and bulletin mailed out to the original owners defining this potental failure and what it does when it acts up......your experience is mirroring the bulletin.

See your dealer for a freebee repair......

Rob


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

I did mention above that I have added an extra ground as well....would that not solve this problem?? and what about the codes that the computer is showing about the pump circuit stuck open and the unit hardware itself?? I have searched plenty online here and numerous other forums and was alerted of ground cable but after checking it just seemed like a good cable plus i added that 2nd cable from negative on battery to firewall...Wouldn't a bad cable affect charging rates and output of alternator too??...where does the replacement cable go? I may just go buy my own as i have to go back to work before i could get it to a dealership......Thanks


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

Do you think a Negative Battery cable will fix this even though voltage output reads between 14.7-15.1 usually.....But i have noticed sometimes after driving about 30-45 mins the Battery Saver Active notification comes on and voltage drops to about 13.8...(usually with ac on and sometimes lights on) but it happens on its own


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would pull the extra cable off the car and take it in to a dealership. The voltage output variations are correct for the Cruze.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

well it probably doesn't have warranty left on it since i bought it used and id really like to fix it myself if possible.....if its too much hassle ill just sell the car....does everyone think a negative cable will fix this issue????


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since the negative battery cable is a known issue that leads directly to the symptoms you're reporting, yes, it's very possible this is the entire issue. Regardless of the actual issue in this case, replacing this cable needs to be done to properly troubleshoot your car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Chevy seems to think so.....and those that had it replaced have not had a problem recur.

Warranty is for the car, not the owner.....you could be the tenth owner but the warranty and the bulliten we are discussing remains in force.

The grounding interruption is at the negative (in the negative) battery cable at the battery post.
The dealer is to replace the cable and clean and tighten the three body/ground points at the core support and the two points on the left apron.

Rob


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

[h=5]I went to GMRecalls.com and this is also what i have found as far as recalls and fixes go, which all are incomplete....I was thinking that ecu reflash could be a big deal
Safety & Non-Compliance Recalls[/h]What's this?




GM Recall #:
N120213



NHTSA Recall #:
13V360



Date Issued:
Aug 07, 2013



Recall Title:
ELECTRIC VACUUM PUMP SWITCH
Recall Description:
General Motors is recalling certain model year 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze vehicles equipped with 1.4L DOHC gasoline turbo engines and 6T40 front wheel drive automatic transmissions and equipped with an electric vacuum pump to provide supplemental vacuum for brake assist, when needed. In the affected vehicles, the pump may not activate, resulting in an intermittent reduction or loss of brake assist.
Safety Risk Description:
A loss of braking assistance will require extra pedal force and/or distance to bring the vehicle to a stop, increasing the risk of a crash.
Repair Description:
Dealers will replace a microswitch in the power brake vacuum pipe assembly free of charge.
[HR][/HR]Recall Status: INCOMPLETE


[h=5]Other Programs for Your Vehicle[/h]What's this?




GM Program #:
N140417



Date Issued:
Jul 14, 2014



Program Title:
LOW ENGINE COOLANT LEVEL WITHOUT AN EXTERNAL LEAK
[HR][/HR]Program Status: INCOMPLETE




GM Program #:
N140801



Date Issued:
Nov 26, 2014



Program Title:
REPROGRAM ENGINE CONTROL MODULE
[HR][/HR]Program Status: INCOMPLETE


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What's more hassle: 1) Bringing your car to a dealer for a free fix; or, 2) selling your car with a known fault?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wjarms, The rule of thumb with cars and most things in life is to start with the basics.... try to change the negative cable for the battery. It can be like Robby stated that it is not properly crimped. Robby worked (or works) at a dealer. Hard to argue with that 

Take it to the dealer or we can just walk you through how to fix it. I don't think selling the car for something minor is necessary.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You have three open recalls....it appears your previous owner did nothing or was never informed.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There should also be an extended wArranty (special coverage 14311) offer good for 10 years/120k on the negative battery cable, along with your symptoms listed there. 

Plug your VIN number into my.chevrolet.com and go to the warranty section.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

Ill check that warranty section now....how do i make sure the dealership knows all this and will fix each issue? I don't care to change the negative cable but if its under warranty then ill let them pay for it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

wjarms said:


> Ill check that warranty section now....how do i make sure the dealership knows all this and will fix each issue? I don't care to change the negative cable but if its under warranty then ill let them pay for it


The easiest way I know of and the one that seems to work the best is to PM the Chevy Customer Care account here on CruzeTalk and ask them for assistance to ensure your dealership knows all the recalls and service bulletins that need to be addressed. There's enough to do on your car that it may take several hours. They'll need your VIN, contact info, and preferred dealership if you have one. If you don't let them know the most convenient dealerships to you and have them select the dealership for you.

With that list of recalls I'd say the previous owner didn't care about the car.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

I just checked for extended warranty coverage as well on that site....actually registered and all that its showing is the 3 i listed above....I'm hoping the reprogram ecu has the most to do with it.....How would i go about contacting Customer Care on here? just PM them??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just PM Chevy Customer Care.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

I sent them a PM and also copied link to here so they could review everything....Im going to try take my car to the Chevrolet Garage tomorrow but i just hope they actually go deep enough to fix the issues rather than rushing through it


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wjarms said:


> I did mention above that I have added an extra ground as well....would that not solve this problem??


The wording of the Special Coverage mentions "Dealers will replace the battery negative cable, *which will now require a bolt to fasten the small regulated voltage cable*." Which makes me think the issue is related to the small voltage sensing wire, not the big thick battery to ground wire. I'd think a weak battery to ground connection would show up in starting - but no one affected has reported starting issues. But power issues due to voltage sense going out of whack is another story.

This might also explain why the added wire may not have helped.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

Well called dealer to make appointment this morning and it's going to be a few weeks to get my car in.....He said the special warranty for the battery cable replacement didn't apply because I have a rebuilt title.... Can someone please confirm this? 
Also if it doesn't what do I need to change just the cable from negative post to radiator support? Or also the small voltage sensing wire?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well that rebuilt title business explaines why the recalls weren't performed......Chevy couln't find the car (or its owner).

Ok....for the record, in your case or anyone else with a rebuilt title.....any recall still applies but GM (and all other manufacturers) cancel the warranty.

OP, just purchass the cable from your dealer.....off with the old, on with the new....it is a relatively short run all performed under the hood.....15 minutes on a bad day.

I recommend you do this before you take the car in for the recalls.

Rob


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

I'm going to swing by autozone and buy a cable, don't want another junky gm cable to give me the same issues, I've already changed to positive cable because it was too soft feeling, so now I'll change this one as well


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I'd pick up the new GM cable first and give it a try. Autozone may not have the new design yet.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

OK so I'm replacing cable and upgrading the battery sensor wire..... Could any of these problems be related to the battery sensor itself or the wire alone even though I'm reading voltage inside?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wjarms said:


> OK so I'm replacing cable and upgrading the battery sensor wire..... Could any of these problems be related to the battery sensor itself or the wire alone even though I'm reading voltage inside?


The schematic shows the small wire is connected to the Body Control Module. It's not clear to me if it's just for sensing or if that's the power return for the BCM. But since the BCM is the central brain of the car - yeah, I'd say that has a lot to do with it. If the BCM isn't happy, nobody is going to be happy. :grin:


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

OK so here's an update.. I changed all that and have noticed using an ohm meter there's is very little to no resistance with the car off... But as soon as key is turned on the ground from battery to frame jumps up to 5-7ohms.... Same as when running 

And that wire is connected to ground correct so it shouldn't be a power return? Am I right or not? It just seems the brain for all the braking system is faulting as soon as power is applied and it recognizes that.... Also when car was started voltage was 14.7-14.8 after running at idle it's down to 13.9 pretty quickly, maybe 3-5 mins.... 

Any more help would be greatly appreciated. I would love to fix this thing before Wednesday, which is another long drive for me


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

Someone please review the above post as well but wanted to add a little more information......With my Innova Monitor i have also discovered that the CAT, EVAP, O2S, and HTR lights are flashing red....I did have the battery unhooked for 20-30 mins but have also driven the car to let the computer reset.....I need some expert knowledge bad...And no sooner than i reset the ABS codes, the car beeps and they flash back up !!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The voltage variations are normal for the Cruze.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

Ok i can accept the voltage variations, but why the increased ohm load with key on??? and what about all the lights flashing on my monitor ??? EVAP HTR O2S CAT, could this be indicative of my problem? Theses cars are so problematic


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like a general communication failure. Get that cable replaced and then reset the system. As for the increased load with the key on I would expect this - the key turns on all the electrical systems - fuel pump, dash, HVAC blower control, ECU, etc. There will be a load with the key on that simply isn't there with the key off.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

I have replaced the battery cable.. Shouldn't it have reset while the change was being done or is there another way to do it.... I have tried clearing codes as well but none exist other than the abs codes for electronic control unit but I swear I think it's a connection issue


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My understanding is you need to leave the battery disconnected for at least 20 minutes to reset the system.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

I still can't understand what's causing the lights on my engine monitor


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what cause the salvage title?


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

Hit in the front left but I've been all over this corner looking for damage


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

OK so I let it reset and those 4 lights are still flashing.. I don't know if it has to driven so far before it will reset or not... But the stabilitrak and traction control lights flash as soon as key is turned on still still too


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

wjarms said:


> Ok i can accept the voltage variations, but why the increased ohm load with key on??? and what about all the lights flashing on my monitor ??? EVAP HTR O2S CAT, could this be indicative of my problem? Theses cars are so problematic


You CANNOT measure resistance on a wire with ANY current flowing through it, the proper check would be to measure voltage drop under load--starter-ignition on etc.
also sounds like you have a bunch of stored codes, order one of the Bluetooth obdII code readers-amazon $9-$12 requires a smart phone


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

I have a very nice innova code reader $250, reads Dtc, Srs, and abs.... No codes are stored at all, no engine codes, only the abs code that reads electronic control unit hardware.. The ground wire has been changed and shouldn't be an issue, I have literally checked everything I can think of an... I just want the stabilitrak and traction control fixed..... The live sensor readings are from the diagnostic tool which also has a yellow light displayed that's tells engine condition, indicating there are problems.. They're all o2s,heat,evap, lights flashing


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

wjarms said:


> Hit in the front left but I've been all over this corner looking for damage


Good - not water. Water destroys car electrical systems.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

Here is a picture of the code reader with lights lit up in red, just so there's no confusion....I'm wondering if this is related to my problem or not, or if this is happening where car was reset, even though i have driven it


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

What about what i do know?? the ABS code C056D-00, can anyone relate to this, is this normally caused by loss of vacuum, lost communication, and if so what pins are loosing connection that I've seen others talking about?? I just need help fixing this issue, It cant be this difficult or shouldn't be at least ?? and i cant understand the red lights on the innova with no engine lights either


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wjarms said:


> Ok i can accept the voltage variations, but why the increased ohm load with key on???


Generally, you can't measure ohms in a live circuit. The ohm meter can't tell the difference between the voltage drop it's creating and the one caused by the live circuit. 

As for the monitor, double-check the manual, but I believe that's in indication that those tests ("monitors") haven't been run yet. So they have neither passed nor failed. Some tests require specific conditions. A trip around the block isn't likely to create them.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wjarms said:


> Here is a picture of the code reader with lights lit up in red, just so there's no confusion....I'm wondering if this is related to my problem or not, or if this is happening where car was reset, even though i have driven it
> View attachment 147393


Wow. When did Innova go color? Anyway, from the user manual (emphasis added)l:


> Monitor icons - Indicate which Monitors are supported by the vehicle under test, and whether or not the associated Monitor has run its diagnostic testing (Monitor status). When a Monitor icon is solid, it indicates that the associated Monitor has completed its diagnostic testing. *When a Monitor icon is flashing, it indicates that the vehicle supports the associated Monitor, but the Monitor has not yet run its diagnostic testing.*


You're going to have to drive it some more to get those monitors (tests) done. You might want to google around and see if there's something speicfic it's looking for. It might need a long coast downhill or a long drive uphill.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just found this for C056D

http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/January-Techlink-2013-F.pdf

Not specific to the Cruze but GM reuses the same codes for the same purposes across model lines.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

So it's pointing to the multi axis sensor..which is called the Yaw Rate Sensor in the Cruze... But now I can't find a picture or anything showing its location so that I can check it.... I do know my dash has been apart before I got the car though.. And quick question, does warranty discontinue if a vehicle is rebuilt? But yeah location of this sensor would be nice lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I tried looking up the code. Not a lot of information - just "internally detected error". It did suggest that if raised by a programmable module, that it should be re-programmed. So maybe the best thing is just to let the dealer connect up to it and go over all the programming. Something might have gotten replaced and the car's not too happy about it.

The Yaw Sensor is in the console, straddling the center line of the car, between the gear shift and the emergency brake. The book indicates it has to be re-programmed if replaced. That requires an appropriate scan tool. I'm not sure if a 3rd party one can do that.


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

OK I'm going to take console out later to make sure it's not damaged from any impact or even missing


----------



## wjarms (May 17, 2015)

Wonder if when I take it in for the ecu to be reprogrammed if they would go ahead and do that for free since they're doing computer work anyhow or if it reprograms everything at once?


----------



## jdean9717 (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is the flow chart for this code. Whenever you have a hardware fault code set in a module the module needs to be replaced as the internal parts of the ebcm are damaged, not the software part. Also the battery cable recall will not set this code. I also did not know the year of your vehicle but doesn't really matter what year it is this code means the same for all years.








Service Information 





2013 Chevrolet Cruze | Cruze US/Canada Service Manual 5377128 | Document ID: 2693873 [HR][/HR] 
DTC C056D 
Diagnostic Instructions 

Perform the  Diagnostic System Check - Vehicle prior to using this diagnostic procedure.
Review  Strategy Based Diagnosis for an overview of the diagnostic approach.
  Diagnostic Procedure Instructions provides an overview of each diagnostic category.
 DTC Descriptor DTC C056D Electronic Control Unit Hardware
For symptom byte information, refer to  Symptom Byte List. 
Circuit/System Description The internal fault detection is handled inside the device. The symptom byte information is for engineering reference only. No external circuit diagnosis is involved. 
Conditions for Running the DTC The device runs the program to detect an internal fault when power up is commanded. The only requirements are voltage and ground. This program runs even if the voltage is out of the valid operating range. 
Conditions for Setting the DTC The device has detected an internal malfunction.
Action Taken When the DTC Sets The device refuses all additional inputs.
Conditions for Clearing the DTC 

A current DTC clears when the malfunction is no longer present.
A history DTC clears when the device ignition cycle counter reaches the reset threshold of 50, without a repeat of the malfunction.
 Diagnostic Aids 

This DTC may be stored as a history DTC without affecting the operation of the device.
If stored only as a history DTC and not retrieved as a current DTC, do not replace the device.
If this DTC is retrieved as both a current and history DTC, replace the device that set the DTC.
 Reference Information Schematic Reference 

  Data Communication Schematics
  Control Module References
 Connector End View Reference  Component Connector End Views 
Description and Operation  Data Link Communications Description and Operation 
Electrical Information Reference 

  Circuit Testing
  Connector Repairs
  Testing for Intermittent Conditions and Poor Connections
  Wiring Repairs
 Scan Tool Reference  Control Module References for scan tool information 
Circuit/System Verification 

Ignition ON.
Verify DTC C056D is not set.
 _If DTC C056D is set_ Replace the device that set the DTC.

 _If DTC C056D is not set_

All OK
 Repair Instructions Perform the  Diagnostic Repair Verification after completing the repair. 
 Control Module References for device replacement, programming and setup 





wjarms said:


> Wonder if when I take it in for the ecu to be reprogrammed if they would go ahead and do that for free since they're doing computer work anyhow or if it reprograms everything at once?


----------

